# Review on collegiate saddles?



## barrelracinginger13 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi Im buying this ruth diaz collegiate saddle and was wondering if it's an older collegiate and reviews on the brand. Thanks in advance


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

It doesn't look new but it looks seldom used....
Age of it,_ I have no real idea._
Collegiate saddles have been made by many and some are well known {Rodrigo Pessoa} was one of the first saddle makers to craft them when he worked for the company before branching out to his own.
That said, there were better and worse years of saddle making, sounds like any company and their products made.
For the most part though,...
Collegiate saddles are better than decent quality and will stand up to daily use if taken care of properly and not abused..again, sounds like any tack.
A good entry level leather saddle but this is also a saddle that can last a lifetime and there is no need to move on and away into those costing thousands upon thousands some spend for their saddles.
If the saddle fits the horse, fits you, offers support where you need it and not restrict where you don't...
Buy it and ENJOY.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## barrelracinginger13 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you so much, I have done some digging and found out its an Alumnus all purpose saddle.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

The Ruiz Diaz models are nice in my experience, if the fit, condition and price are right I’d recommend them!


----------

